# How Much Have You Brewed This Year



## Doc (18/12/03)

I've just done a tally on what I've brewed this year.
I'm sitting on around 1000 litres brewed this from 41 brews.

That is a scary thought. Around 20 litres a week. I had quite a bit of help during the rugby season and world cup though. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wedge (18/12/03)

yeah i brewed 300litre in about 6 months. About one brew every week and a half.

My Name IS Wedge and I Have a Problem


----------



## Gough (18/12/03)

Played strong fellas, done fine (as Jack Gibson used to say). I thought I was bad (certainly my wife does) and so far I've only brewed 290 litres this year. Obviously I'm not even trying. You blokes are an inspiration... :lol: 

My name is Shawn and I have (marginally less of) a problem...


Shawn.


----------



## Jeff (18/12/03)

Your a mob of girls !!!!
I brew 64 Lt a week !!!!
:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## wee stu (18/12/03)

Easy answer 

not enough, 

not nearly enough, 

it's never enough!!!

What was the question???


----------



## Barry (19/12/03)

Good Day
I was a bit surprised when I did the sums and found that I have brewed 56 22L
batches this year. However I usually mash two lots at once and this only adds about 30 minutes to the brew day.
I better start drinking some of it.


----------



## Doc (19/12/03)

Ok, I have to ask Jeff.

At 64 litres a week has it moved from a hobby to an obsession ?
Or are you brewing stouts etc and it is your only source of food :lol: 

Doc


----------



## joecast (19/12/03)

five batches (or was it six??) about 20+ ltr each. no, not nearly enough. getting the hang of it though so things should improve/increase.
joe


----------



## Snow (19/12/03)

Jesus, guys. based on what you guys brew/drink, I'm going to invest in the liver transplant black market, because it's obviously going to be a growth industry!

I have brewed 20 batches this year for about 460L of beer. Not a gob-smacking amount, but enough to supply myself and any household guests all year without having to buy one case of commercial beer. I'm happy with that!  

- Snow


----------



## Shed (19/12/03)

14 batches, around 300 ltrs, all batches were different recipies. Will probably start repeating some of the better ones next year. Haven't done a wheat yet, will try this as soon as I'm more comfortable with propagating liquid yeasts.


----------



## PostModern (19/12/03)

I estimate about 200 litres. Not nearly enough time as well as some bad brews early in the year dampening my enthusiasm, meaning I didn't brew enough even when I had time... My partial mashes are improving now, so I have enthusiasm by th bucket load, but now that Summer's here I have a 23C brewing room  23 should be OK for Belgian Dark Ales, so I might put on one or two during the summer to mellow out for autumnal imbibement.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/12/03)

41 brews for 900 l. BUT, I had no stocks at the start of the year and I now have about 300 l in bottles and conditioning containers, so I only drank 600l. That makes me feel much better.


----------



## Batz (19/12/03)

How many brews have I done?
How much have I spent on my AG set-up



Somethings are better not spoken about in this house
h34r: h34r:


----------



## big d (19/12/03)

only 19 brews this year
but ive got my figure to look after. :blink:


----------



## johnno (19/12/03)

Only started brewing in May this year and I didn't hink I done that much but when I checked I done 8 * 23 Litre brews and I * 11.5 litre. 3 of these were 2 ginger beers and 1 cider. Still brewing stuff though. I was suprised, but nicely suprised. hehe
It really all adds up doesnt it.

cheers B)


----------



## johnno (1/9/04)

I reckon this is a great thread. Maybe around December each year the AHBers can tally up and put the amount they have brewed over the last 12 months. 
Admins, any chance of making this a sticky thread, then just before Chrissie each year we can add up everyones brews and see how many litres we've made and enjoyed, shared with family friends etc.
Just a thought. We may be pleasantly suprised at the amount.   

cheers


----------



## Gout (1/9/04)

Not sure if my liver would like to know johno.... maybe a bit more than "accepted" by the general public


----------



## Crispy (1/9/04)

I missed this thread initially, so I'll post my tally to date.....

My first brew ever was on the 10th of January this year and since then, have done 29 batches totalling approx. 

680 litres  

tha last 7 batches have been AG.

Thanks to all the people on this forum and the guys at Goliath for their advice and inspiration

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## Batz (1/9/04)

As I said once before 

Somethings should never be tallied up

This is one of them , as well as "how much did you spend on brewing this year?"

Batz h34r: :blink:


----------



## Gout (1/9/04)

Batz i agree, BUT when i see CRISPY!!!!! has 680Lt so far! that makes me feel great,  in light of that i am far from a alco!

(crispy..... you need help  to drink all that dam beer)


----------



## big d (1/9/04)

its late at night im seeing double i knoiw ive brewed heapsd.will re appraise omorrow . eithr way itsbheaaaps to much for nmy liver.
ooo im ssoundding like my mate jaz

cya later all
big ddddddddddd


----------



## jayse (2/9/04)

big d said:


> its late at night im seeing double i knoiw ive brewed heapsd.will re appraise omorrow . eithr way itsbheaaaps to much for nmy liver.
> ooo im ssoundding like my mate jaz
> 
> cya later all
> big ddddddddddd


 It looks like half the beer you have brewed this year has been spilt on the keyboard bigd  :lol: 

Iam up there with crispy the mad man at around 1040 litres per year thats 20 litres a week.  

Who cares what anyone thinks about that being overkill. :chug: 

Best beers of the year so far have been
A american brown, my demon ale, a robust porter, dry stout, baby demon, a tame APA and a few bitters and a skunk fart with 1275.
Brewing just keeps getting better and better and like most here iam a man posessed by the brewing gods.

If all pans out i would love to be the proud owner of a fermenator before this question comes up again next year, as is i know nothing about pc's but i spent $3000 on one so $1200 does not seem like that much for a piece of brew kit.

Cheers Jayse


----------



## Doc (2/9/04)

The topic is now a pinned topic at the top of The Pub.
My tally to come later but I think I'd be on a par with last year.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## SJW (2/9/04)

I got my first Coopers Kit for X-mas and in 8 months i have gone from doing Coopers Lagers with 1kg of sugar to my next brew with be number 13 and an All Grain Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/9/04)

I brew an average of 80 - 100 lt per month, and now I have added it all up I think I will sell my shares in CUB, there profits must be going down the drain.

Most of my brewing is a house ale but the rest is different styles on a regular basis.
I usually have 3 different beers on tap at all times, and my mates love to be able to choose between them.


----------



## dreamboat (2/9/04)

I feel like a big girls blouse amongst you pissheads....

Have brewed less this year than in either of the last two, just not enough time to brew enough allgrain, and not much desire to brew anything else. Probably around the 250L area, so I put myself down in the 100-250 category.
The process is streamlining now to save time, so in combination with a planned increase in the brew length, I hope to be around the 500L region next year.


dreamboat


----------



## Snow (2/9/04)

I'm up around 320L so far this year. If my wife complains about my drinking again, I'm going to show her this thread. Some of you guys are insane!! :blink: 

- Snow


----------



## Doc (2/9/04)

Just done the tally.
This year so far I have done 26 all-grain brews. On average each brew is around 24 litres so that makes ~624 litres. An of course there is still three months to go  

Beers,
Doc


----------



## SteveSA (2/9/04)

I thought I was under control compared to some....

Since going AG 4 months ago I've brewed 310L h34r: Once I get my BC I can see this getting even further out of control.

I'm with you Batz.... some things should not be added up.

Steve


----------



## Darren (2/9/04)

660 litres for me. I did dump one 60 litre batch though.
cheers
Darren


----------



## wee stu (2/9/04)

13 brews so about 260 litres. 
Now I've dipped my toe in the murky waters of all graining I am slowing down.
Crispy and I actually did our first all grains on the same day - and I'm only doing my third on the weekend, but I am still building the brury  
Maybe my next investment should be in a high quality lighting rig, then I can join Crispy in the mad cap antics of floodlight all grain brewing


----------



## Jovial_Monk (2/9/04)

Havent brewed that many batches this year

On a subtopic, what about strongest beer brewed? 16% Burton Olld Ale here

Jovial Monk


----------



## The Brewing Farmer (2/9/04)

Glad the question was how much I brewed, not how much I drank... h34r:


----------



## Snow (2/9/04)

Jovial_Monk said:


> Havent brewed that many batches this year
> 
> On a subtopic, what about strongest beer brewed? 16% Burton Olld Ale here
> 
> Jovial Monk


 9.5% Belgian tripel


----------



## Barry cranston (2/9/04)

Good day
32 x 22L = 704L so far and it has been a slow year.
All the best, Barry


----------



## morry (16/9/04)

I only started brewing with a mate this April. So far weve done 9 brews. If we had some more bottles I reckon wed eventually buy another fermenter and go nuts.


----------



## mandaloril (20/9/04)

I'm only at 100 litres, but I did have to break down the setup when I moved. Well 3 months left so maybe I can double it.


----------



## Ol'Wobbly (20/9/04)

About 350 litres since April. All sorts (from kits). What I'm constantly amazed at is the variation in alcohol content between similar beers. I made a Dry (with enzyme supplied) and it came out at about 6.5%. Sheeet ... I fool so feelish ...


----------



## lagernut (23/9/04)

Last year 575lt

This year so far 575lt


----------



## Trough Lolly (23/9/04)

The calm before the storm - only about 350L this year...

I have a 10 Gallon Mashtun on it's way from Texas - I gotta get some more fermenters!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trent (23/9/04)

It wasnt till I checked me logbook that I realised I have made a fair bit of beer this year, though nowhere near as impressive as most. I've done 18 23L batches and 8 AG batches at between 8 and 10L each time. So thats somewhere between 4 and 500L. I guess the people that tally up the drinking figures for each country dont read AHB, cause last year I think Aussies averaged in at 90L per person per year. Alot of people out there must be letting the team down. If it wasnt for you lot, the aussie average would be around 25L a year. Full points guys, at 20 to 64L :blink: a week, yer doing us proud.
Trent


----------



## action man (27/10/04)

according to my calculations i have made around 280L this year (since june) in 5 batches, all of them full mash recipes and at least 5.5%

they have been done with a mate from uni so thats still 140L each, enough to get me through summer, just. 


next year i plan to brew as much as the uni timetable and my brewing lecturer will allow, hopefully around 700L, in addition to the cider (9%+) we intend to make as soon as the apples come into season. 


it will be a very cheap and interesting year next year if it all goes to plan.


----------



## Scotty (1/11/04)

WOW i have brewed about 700l of beer, im quite proud of myself! :lol:


----------



## Bobby (1/11/04)

i am just a minnow compared to some of you blokes.
i have brewed aroung 240L


----------



## johnno (1/11/04)

I'm waiting till the end of the year to tally up.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/11/04)

johnno said:


> I'm waiting till the end of the year to tally up.


 Me too.

C&B
TDA


----------



## GMK (2/11/04)

I have not kept records - but - did my first all Grain on Anzac Day in front a dozen fellow AHB Forum readers - with some good help i might add.
Since then - i have brewed 7 AG batches - incl 3 double batches so that equals 240 litres AG.
I have brewed on average a batch and a bit a fortnight = 18 x 22ltrs = 396ltrs
I have been mentoring three others who are new to home brewing so have brewed approx 10 batches with them = another 220 ltrs.

So the scary part is that is over 800ltrs - will/should crack the 1000 ltrs by the end of teh year.


----------



## big d (2/11/04)

i sometimes feel that the amount you brew can be judged by the growing girth. <_<


----------



## johnno (23/12/04)

big d said:


> i sometimes feel that the amount you brew can be judged by the growing girth. <_<


 So true big d.

AHB brewers.
Its that time of the year again. Tally up time.
Now where is that blasted brewlog of mine.


----------



## Doc (23/12/04)

Just done the tally and I have done 30 All Grain brews this year.
With an average brew length of 24 litres that makes 720 litres.
I reckon I may still get another couple of brews in before 2005 so will be pushing 800 litres.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (23/12/04)

i will be very curious as to how much ive brewed johnno.havent gone through my notes yet but know for a fact ive ordered over 200 kg of grain this fiscal year.the little brewery is going most days off when not at work (four on four off) so im guessing it will be my record brewing year.

cheers
big d


----------



## Rubes (23/12/04)

15 batches so roughly 325L.


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/12/04)

Sorry guys. 400 l for the calendar year. Feel like I'm letting the side down, but I just dont get through it like I used to. Need to get some thirstier mates.


----------



## johnno (23/12/04)

18 brews for me. All at least 20 litres.

cheers


----------



## Batz (23/12/04)

Sometimes it's better not to count ! :huh: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## Crispy (23/12/04)

Well, here it is....

39 Batches, 17 of which have been AG

for a total of approx....

920 Litres..  

and I havent brewed for the last 6 weeks.... :lol: , coulda cracked the 1000, bugger!

Gone from K+K to AG + Kegs, it's been a fun year, thanks to everyone who has helped

Have a great Chrismas brewers

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## SteveSA (24/12/04)

One more brew next week will make 25 batches & 635L. In the 8 months I have been AG: 22 batches 570L


----------



## wee stu (24/12/04)

20 Brews -8 all grain - total of around 400L

Lost my ag cherry the same day as Crispy, but not had the stamina to keep up with him  
Mind you, in 2005 wee stu's brury will be all mine, and I won't be reliant on the availability of borrowed equipment - so productivity should increase.

To noobs on the site feeling totally bamboozled by the all grain stuff, don't fret - it does all become clear, and if you want to go that way you can do it. If I can, there is hope for all of us.

Next year I think the kegging will start. After 3 hours of preparing, sanitising, bulk priming, bottling and capping a half volume batch earlier this week I think I am finally seeing the light. Of course, I'll be looking for guidance and assistance along this route too, so sorry guys (and I'm including all the usual suspects  ) expect more requests for help along the way.

Like crispy says - thank's to everyone who has helped along the way, AHB is home to a great community of brewers.

I


----------



## Corey (24/12/04)

I'm a kits and bits brewer looking to move into AG early next year.

45 batches this year. Total of approx. 1035L.


----------



## Pyssedas Heavy Industrial (24/12/04)

ye gods - i never realised how small my operation was [must try to explain this as a positive to my wife] something in the order of 7 brews this year - along with a few joint ones with the pyssedas buddies - out of interest how many litres do people have in storage - while the page is about a month out of date - this gives a rough idea of what we have lying around - approx 169 litres - http://www.geocities.com/pyssedas/inventory.html

christmas beers and cheers to all
PHI


----------



## chiller (24/12/04)

Disclaimer: I have no idea where it all goes. 

I brew about once a week for myself and sometimes if other people use my brewery it can be twice in a weekend. Now long weekends are even better cos you get to have a second set of friends over to share a brewday.

As most of my brew companions know I don't always drink all I brew so occassionally when I get bored with a beer it will get dumped and really that is a great excuse to brew again.

My estimation is 45 All grain batches for myself and about 20 shared brews on alternate days.
I have been known to brew 4 days running if I see a fermenter empty. I don't brew double batches as that defeats, for me, the whole act of brewing.

Me -- 1125ltrs

Others -- 500ltrs

And then there are the all grain brews just for starters.

About 4 or 5 full brews for starters.

My all time brew hero is Jayse :chug: :chug: :chug: , He has brewed and forgotten more beers in a year than most of us brew in a lifetime.

Steve.


----------



## gulflarger (25/12/04)

Hi Gang.
well i think i have put proberly 23 19lt kegs down this season lol.


Merry Xmas


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/12/04)

Did the last brew of the year yesterday with Crispy, Dicko, wee stu, chiller and Pedro.

Grand total for the year: 611 litres from 28 batches.

Happy with that amount.  

C&B
TDA


----------



## kungy (30/12/04)

150 litres or there abouts.

Considering i have stacks of gear, and did my first AG this year, i think i have equipment overkill considering the number of brews i did.

I did so little as i enjoy brewing moreso than drinking. I only have a beer once or twice a week. I need lessons in how to drink

Will


----------



## datfrog (30/12/04)

I have done 14 brew's since August 04

All have been K&B

So based on a 18l mix, I have done 252 litres in less that 6 months. 

Not bad for a newby


----------



## Jazman (30/12/04)

yep i brewed yesterday too and this year with 13 ag it 299 litres


----------



## tdh (31/12/04)

A sniff under 30,000 litres. If I add the 2 brews I did this week at home then I reckon I've hit the 30K.

tdh


----------



## kook (31/12/04)

Jovial_Monk said:


> On a subtopic, what about strongest beer brewed? 16% Burton Olld Ale here


 Doesnt sound like a very authentic old ale to me :huh: 


My brewing output this past year was pretty low. I'd estimate less than 200 litres  Drinking input however was very high! Expecially since september. Almost hit 250 new beers in 3 months.


----------



## dicko (31/12/04)

I commissioned the new brewery on the stand at Easter and I have done 24 x 20 litre brews and 2 x 45 litre brews and including the seven brews I did prior to the stand being built it adds up to about 610 litres.  
A modified stand and a 90 litre boil pot are scheduled for early 2005 so there will be no holding me back in the new year  

Cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (31/12/04)

tdh said:


> A sniff under 30,000 litres.


 OK Thomas, you win, yours is bigger than ours. No need to rub it in.  It must take you hours working the bottle brush and hand capper.


----------



## tdh (31/12/04)

I have an assistant for the 'menial' tasks!

Got tired of being ragged by my 'associates' for not having brewed at home for so long, quickly snuck in 2 batches at home in the last week of the year.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (31/12/04)

tdh said:


> Got tired of being ragged by my 'associates' for not having brewed at home for so long, quickly snuck in 2 batches at home in the last week of the year.


tdh

The flocculators are considering whether this allows you to continue as a full member. The minimum *homebrew *requirements is 300 litres per annum as you are well aware. I think you should brew at least 5 mores times before New Years


My personal tally for the year is around 450 litres.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## chiller (31/12/04)

Pedro said:


> tdh said:
> 
> 
> > Got tired of being ragged by my 'associates' for not having brewed at home for so long, quickly snuck in 2 batches at home in the last week of the year.
> ...


Well I can verify only one of those homebrew batches, last Monday, but the [let's say a small percentage of the 30,000 litres] can be verified as not only extremely drinkable but of a continuing high standard.

Pedro I notice you claim 450 litres ... for the Floccs, isn't that a requirement to wear "P" plates for two get togethers? 

Mind you 450 litres of excellent beer is not a bad effort.

Steve


----------



## pint of lager (31/12/04)

About 700 litres.

14 all grain brews of 45 litre batch size.

A couple of kits for club comps that sucked.

And a couple of wines.


----------



## voota (26/3/05)

I think i'd be somewhere around 400 litres over the last 12 months. Have started brewing every week now, so i hope the next 12 months produces a nudge over a thousand litres which should be easy work to drink between 5 uni students. Also looking to upgrade to AG so 40l batches will up the output a tad.


----------



## barls (26/3/05)

at least 1 a month and thats not bad considering i wasnt drinking beer for 9 months


----------



## Jim - Perth (25/5/05)

Hi All
I brewed 13 batches last year at an average of 21L/batch.

I am currently brewing batch #5 for this year which adheres to my usual average of around 1batch/month.

Happy days
Jim


----------



## Ross (25/5/05)

Been AG for just under 3 months & on my 20th brew - Nearly 550 L - so guess if I wasn't heading over to the uk for a couple of months of serious drinking I'd be up in the 2000L+ bracket - bit of a worry really - :chug:

& stocks could be a bit depleated after tonight  ...


----------



## Barry (25/5/05)

Good Day
25 times 20-22 L so far this year (one is still in the secondary). Begin lager brewing on the weekend, helles and dunkel. No extra fridges so rely on winter temps and WLP San Fran.


----------



## barls (25/5/05)

too much if you ask my girlfriend


----------



## Scotty (25/5/05)

Close to 300l just this year. Which is a scary thought seeing i drink the majority of it.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (25/5/05)

46L (hangs head in shame)

Jovial Monk


----------



## homebrewworld.com (25/5/05)

Approx 29 brews at 24 L = 696L
Less infections etc approx 5 @ 24L= (bad year)
576L in the tummy, that explains the gut !!!!!
Thanks Jovial , not so jovial....

buuuuurp !


----------



## homebrewworld.com (25/5/05)

Hey, good on ya Ross, just read your reply, you make me feel like an athlete !!!!!!!!!!!
Go The Blues !!
ps got the filter from Les , will be in action in the next week !


----------



## Doc (25/5/05)

Doc said:


> I've just done a tally on what I've brewed this year.
> I'm sitting on around 1000 litres brewed this from 41 brews.
> 
> That is a scary thought. Around 20 litres a week. I had quite a bit of help during the rugby season and world cup though.
> ...



I started this thread in 2003.
Looks like my brewing quantity is slowing up a little. Probably a direct result of some close mates moving overseas and having two young kids :lol:

Maybe I should split this topic so we can do yearly reviews on our brewing trends ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (25/5/05)

So far this year I have brewed 22 litres at home, & I gave that away to a mate!
Might have to brew a batch of Firkin Bolter, probably end up giving that away too.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## jgriffin (25/5/05)

Doc said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > I've just done a tally on what I've brewed this year.
> ...




I dunno Doc, maybe because all the beers you brew recently seem to have a minmum OG of 1080?


----------



## Duff (25/5/05)

Doc said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > I've just done a tally on what I've brewed this year.
> ...



Need a drinking partner Doc? I'm in Baulkham Hills which Gerard knows. Always up for a few decient beers.


----------



## Weizguy (25/5/05)

Gerard_M said:


> So far this year I have brewed 22 litres at home, & I gave that away to a mate!
> Might have to brew a batch of Firkin Bolter, probably end up giving that away too.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="60757"][/post]​


I bags first option on that Bolter, Sir.

Barring that, can U organise to get your porter on tap in Newcastle. The Queens Wharf Brewery may be interested.

Thanks

Seth


----------



## Doc (26/5/05)

Duff said:


> Need a drinking partner Doc? I'm in Baulkham Hills which Gerard knows. Always up for a few decient beers.
> [post="60771"][/post]​



If I had more people drinking my beer, then I'd really be stuffed. I brew as often as I can and only just mange to keep all kegs full. More drinkers would unsettle the delicate balance :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (26/5/05)

Weiz
I tried to get the owner interested, I had 4 pubs lined up & he just shook his head. He is too big & ugly to argue with.
We will keep trying. 
Oh the guy that got my beer give free haircuts as a trade.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/8/05)

At starting two new 23 litre batches every week my calculations put yearly "output" at 2392 litres :blink: :excl: :blink: :excl: 

PZ.


----------



## colinw (23/8/05)

By my calculations, I have made 22 x 20 litre batches in the last 12 months, so 440 litres.

Starting to have trouble keeping my kegs full now the quality is good, so my "big batch" brewing partner Adrian and I are going to build a 100 litre system for our session ales.


----------



## Jim - Perth (23/8/05)

just bottled (Sun.) my 10th 23L batch for the year.


----------



## Steve (30/8/05)

Jeezus! just counted: 33 batches this year!

30 x 23 litres and 3 x 20 litres.

:chug:


----------



## ant (30/8/05)

6 brews till March this year, one shattered elbow, and no further brewing to date. Kegs are empty and my stockpiled bottle reserves a shadow of their former selves.

My "to brew" list is now about a km long, and thanks to reading this forum and seeing the many innovations, my plans for bigger and better brewing exceeding likely budgets. Itching to get back into it hopefully by end of October, and will brew 1-2 per week for at least 5 weeks to get supplies back into the black...


----------



## mikem108 (30/8/05)

About 300 litres in 2005 so far. theres about 80 litres in storage at the moment


----------



## troywhite (30/8/05)

I started homebrewing for the first time on 24th May 2005.

In the 3 months to date I have brewed 10 batches.
I have bottled about 240 long necks (with another 30 going in tonight) and drunk at about 100 of them


----------



## Stickler (30/8/05)

Not enough!!!


----------



## devo (30/9/05)

johnno said:


> Only started brewing in May this year and I didn't hink I done that much but when I checked I done 8 * 23 Litre brews and I * 11.5 litre. 3 of these were 2 ginger beers and 1 cider. Still brewing stuff though. I was suprised, but nicely suprised. hehe
> It really all adds up doesnt it.
> 
> cheers B)
> [post="9632"][/post]​



My set up use's 50lt kegs and I've produced about 230lt so far this year. The year ain't over yet and I plan to double my out put from 23lt batches to 46lt with an old 80ltr keg that I'm currently converting into a boiler.

I've found that I sometimes drink less because I prefer to savour what I've made and tend to let it last. Weird I know?


----------



## Prof. Pils (10/1/06)

1080lt, exactly the same as last yr.At least things are'nt getting worse.
Cheers Glenn.


----------



## troywhite (11/1/06)

well to tally right up to the end of the year (with a chaotic move thrown in from Canberra to Perth)..

I brewed my first brew on 24 May and bottled my last brew on 14 December.
All up 14 brews @ ~21litres = 294L

In that time I have made the jump to a keg system although my keg fridge didn't survive the move across the planet


----------



## jayse (11/1/06)

how much did i brew last year?
Thats between me and whats left of my brain cells :chug: :chug: :chug: 


Keep bleeding black label
Jayse


----------



## mudsta (11/1/06)

Hmm... let me see

17 x 50L kegs = 850L
1 x 30L mini keg = 30L
8 x 23L full mash = 184L
3 x 23L kit based = 69L

Total brewed amount = 1133L :beerbang: 

Only one problem....That is still not enough beer!!!  

Mudsta


----------



## Gout (11/1/06)

now i moved from 25Lt batches to 80-100Lt for the 06 year.... i am going to stop counting.... must be holes in my kegs


----------



## wiggins (15/1/06)

I reckon ,unless something drastic happens i should be able to brew around 900 litres of beer this year. Im averaging about 46 a week.


----------



## stephen (15/1/06)

I have made 4 batches and kegged one. The rest are still in production. At this point I'm about the 90 liter mark for halfway through January. At his rate I should exceed 2000 liters for the year, however this won't occur as I'm building up stocks and once my "cupboard is full" I will then ease back to about a brew every fortnight.

Steve

(Must drink)


----------



## Tony (15/1/06)

i worked out 1012 liters for 1005  

thats life :chug: 

cheers and many beers

tony.


----------



## wiggins (16/1/06)

I,ve brewed 180 litres in 45 days,and have another 2 brews ready to bottle in the next fortnight. with 2 people drinking it, it wont go far,having already gone through 3 lots of brew in 21 days.


----------



## wiggins (28/1/06)

I thought that 16 % would kill most yeasts in a beer.You could classify this brew as a fortified white wine,all be it a tad bitter.


----------



## matti (24/9/06)

aaaarrrghhh,
time?
one day


----------



## frogman (24/9/06)

1047lt Brewed and keg as of yesterday.
Two 20.5 lt batches in fermenitig fridge at the moment.
Approx 136lt in kegs.
4 tallies in fridge. 

Where did it all go? :blink:


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (24/9/06)

OK i have brewed approx 900 litres this year BUT the majority of it was light beer so to be fair with the rest of you guys bewing heavy beer i will make it say 600 litres. plus the two i am brewing at the moment.
Cheers 15BL :beer:


----------



## Maxt (24/9/06)

About 550 litres since January. :beer:


----------



## InCider (24/9/06)

I'm about 300 - plus litres and two still to bottle... I used to keep records, but stopped... :blink: I must say that I am getting very good at identifying beer by taste!


----------



## jimmy01 (24/9/06)

200 litres to date


----------



## Screwtop (24/9/06)

Tony said:


> i worked out 1012 liters for 1005
> 
> thats life :chug:
> 
> ...




You been brewing that long Tony, see theres no way drinking beer will kill you


----------



## Ross (24/9/06)

Only 1248L (48 batches) this year, I gotta get brewing B) ... :chug: 

cheers Ross...


----------



## goatherder (24/9/06)

just over 200 for me. the year is not over yet...


----------



## Tyred (24/9/06)

Only about 6 batches of beer so far this year, so not too much. Then again, I only started brewing around the end of March this year.

Only counted the batches of beer, didn't add the 6 or so batches of cider and ginger beer.


----------



## Weizguy (24/9/06)

Just added up the total, based on my Beersmith and hand written records.

Not including the HAG day at Potters (600l, hahaha), I have made 384l so far this year. The Xmas in July case was responsible for 50 l of that.

I also hold the grains in stock for a 22 l batch of Belgian Strong ale (that I'm calling St Arnold's brother) and and a 32 l batch of Weizen (which I am imaginatively calling Seth's ag Weizen 2, even though it's not actually the second formulation).

Before Christmas, I hope to brew for the office party and a HAG get together, as well as more Berliner weisse, a bock, a doppelbock, a Weizenbock and numerous weizens, American wheats and APAs.

My best brew year ever.  

Seth out


----------



## The Scientist (24/9/06)

I've only made about 250L+ so far this year but have probly drank over 4 times that. It's hard to keep supply up with demand  

I should have my brewery upsized and all working by the end of the year, so should be able to join the 500 club in 07 :chug: 

Cheers,

TS


----------



## Daniel.lear (24/9/06)

So far just under 400L with a bit of luck might just be able to hit the 500L mark this year.  I'll just have to get some more bottles though!


----------



## homekegger1 (24/9/06)

I have brewed about 250 - 300 ltrs so far trhis year. Although I did have a period there where I was away for 3 month's so I don't think I am doing too bad...

:beer:

HK


----------



## Bobby (24/9/06)

i have brewed 220L. such a lightweight compared to some....


----------



## Doc (24/9/06)

20 batches so far for me. So at 40 litres per batch ~800 litres. Still got three months of solid brewing to go.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (24/9/06)

Three empty kegs ATM
So not enough 

Batz


----------



## bindi (24/9/06)

One empty keg out of 10, so again not enough, 35 batches and only 4 bouble batches in that.
So heaps <_< .


----------



## sluggerdog (24/9/06)

280 litres so far this year, I did have 2 months off brewing too, just starting to fill up the kegs again with once a week brews. Need to upgrade to double system soon enough.


----------



## Batz (24/9/06)

bindi said:


> One empty keg out of 10, so again not enough, 35 batches and only 4 bouble batches in that.
> So heaps <_< .




I wasn't going to mention how many full kegs I have.....mmmm......nope still not going to mention it :beer: 

Batz


----------



## big d (24/9/06)

All of my local kegs are empty.1 x 50 2 X 22 and 1 X 18.6 x 18 Perth kegs empty.Havent brewed in 4 months.  
Once the move is over it will be brew madness i thinks to catch up.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## mike_hillyer (24/9/06)

Relative lightweight at about 400 litres per annum.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (25/9/06)

Well over a 1000, for about 4 months a year its 2 batch's a week of 22.5 litres.


----------



## Mekeman (22/10/06)

Iv brewed about 400 lts this year but my misses found a 25 lt keg on the red light trolley in target that was marked down to $27.50 so she snaped :beerbang: it up for me. I know have 3 kegs and with summer commin on Im full on into my brewing. I dont brew over the colder winters months but with the extra keg now I dont need to.


----------



## shane_vor (29/10/06)

I'm at a smidge over 500l since June.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (13/12/06)

Mekeman said:


> my misses found a 25 lt keg on the red light trolley in target that was marked down to $27.50



Wow, now that be a cheap keg! (I figure he means fermenter...ever notice what you find when putting ut "keg" into eBay for a search <_< )

PZ.


----------



## Keifer (13/12/06)

since i got my kit at xmas i've done over 800 litres, needless to say i any many others like homebrew! i think (more so hoping) i will come close to doubling that next year


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/12/06)

300L.

Shouldn't there be a new poll posted for each year?


----------



## Coodgee (14/12/06)

400L since I got back into it in july.


----------



## Brad_G (14/12/06)

1130l this year, Far out, where has it all gone?!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron (14/12/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> Shouldn't there be a new poll posted for each year?


no

This year I have mostly been brewing ale. About 300l of it.


----------



## bindi (14/12/06)

When I brew this Friday that will be 32 All grain batches this year, only one double for 758L <_< 
A lot I know, but I did host a case swap in the middle  , my excuse.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (14/12/06)

my first full year of brewing, 20 batches, just over 400L 

-Phill


----------



## domonsura (14/12/06)

14 brews since December last year, somewhere just over 700 litres....wish my goddamn goat didn't drink so much....


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/12/06)

Just crunched the numbers... 540 Litres. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## AUHEAMIC (14/12/06)

350 litres this year and I am always running low or out. Should remedy this over xmas when I finish my AG rig as I will be able to do double batches.


----------



## Voosher (14/12/06)

848l by year's end.
Inside the doc's threshold.
Still no need to attend 'the meetings'.
Phew :excl:


----------



## Steve (14/12/06)

obviously not enough - ive drunk em all!


----------



## Lukes (14/12/06)

About 800 ltrs to date.
I have been doing double batches every 2 -4 weeks since I upgraded my tun to 50 ltrs and the last grain bulk buy.
A few 30ltr cubes have gone to fermenting assistants :blink: .
 
- Luke


----------



## SteveSA (14/12/06)

Only 600L this year - but I did go 3 months without the chance to brew

Steve


----------



## craig maher (14/12/06)

About 420L so far this year :chug:


----------



## Steve (23/12/06)

47 23 litre batches
2 infected and ditched
11 AGs

1,081 litres :beerbang: 

Almost one a week.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Voosher (23/12/06)

My meter stopped at 848l.
I'll have to push to break the Kilolitre in 2007.
:chug:


----------

